# organic fertilizer $130 per liter!!! should I buy??



## anhedonia (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooze Bloom Take a look for yourself.
does anyone understand all that scientific speak that could translate for the average enthusiast. I deffinately want this stuff but would like all that jargon simplified. Obviously this is some seriously advanced shit. And they have 6 different fertilizers to use during veg and flower, ooze bloom being one of them, and they all start from $60 per liter up to $130 per liter. Is this shit for real???


----------



## freddythekruger (Oct 12, 2008)

you could buy it. or you could make your own fertilizer which is probably just as good and costs a fraction of that. if you do buy it let us know how it works...


----------



## gogrow (Oct 13, 2008)

1:400 dilution ratio.... i think it would last long enough to be worth the investment... try it and see if your buds "ooze" with "essential oils"


----------



## E S (Oct 13, 2008)

That 1 liter bottle only makes 100 gallons. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## gogrow (Oct 13, 2008)

E S said:


> That 1 liter bottle only makes 100 gallons. I wouldn't do it.


 

how many plants are you growing that 100 gallons would not be enough??? that would probably last me at least 2 grows....


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 13, 2008)

I would pay $1.30 per gallon if it claimes to do the shit it says. Oozing trichomes... That sounds pretty bad ass.


----------



## HippieMan (Oct 13, 2008)

sounds like the perfect fertilizer to be tracked, go bust anyone who buys this


----------



## gogrow (Oct 14, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> sounds like the perfect fertilizer to be tracked, go bust anyone who buys this


 

oh come on now....


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 14, 2008)

E S said:


> That 1 liter bottle only makes 100 gallons. I wouldn't do it.


That avatar is hilarious!!!


----------



## E S (Oct 14, 2008)

hehehe....


----------



## Landragon (Oct 15, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> sounds like the perfect fertilizer to be tracked, go bust anyone who buys this


my gut went the same direction. But I was smoking serious panic weed when I read that  it's pretty new so I will wait till it's tested more amongst real world situations or I can get it at my local store off the shelf. 

Funny story about tracking us by our buys. I know a grower who is beyond paranoid. He builds all his own equipment from parts. His inline fans are boxes with an axial fan inside mounted to one hole and an open hole the other side. Goofiest looking grow I've ever been in . He does this because he swears they started putting hps trackers in all made for growing equipment after 9/11. He told me this with the straightest face ever too. Hehe


----------



## freddythekruger (Oct 15, 2008)

paranoia definitely has its place in this hobby.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 15, 2008)

you gotta be kidding me....tracking a fertilizer??? That has to be one of the most rediculous things ive heard yet. 
Yeah they give all your credit card info to the police so they can bust you for buying fertilizer. 

But back to the topic....Im really considering buying ooze bloom next month when I can afford it and do an experimental run with it to acctually see the results. did anybody checked out thier other nutes? Thiers six different ones.


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 15, 2008)

The compounds cited there are actually precursors to steroids.. Need enzymes/catalysts to form lanosterol (base of all steroids) from them though, so it would be useless in a non-organic situation..


----------



## otisroundtree (Oct 17, 2008)

Hell no! Go buy some molasses! Spend the change on beer and blunts for your harvest time!!! There is noway they can justify the cost of that product I don't give a damn if it last a life time.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 17, 2008)

Well it is only 100 gallons but that will last for awhile at least especially if you feed every 3rd watering. I'll buy it I dont care.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 17, 2008)

born2killspam said:


> The compounds cited there are actually precursors to steroids.. Need enzymes/catalysts to form lanosterol (base of all steroids) from them though, so it would be useless in a non-organic situation..


 can you explain the useless part furthur?


----------



## dannyking (Oct 20, 2008)

man id give my plants uranium if it made them grow bigger. oh yeah.


----------



## growgardenpro (Aug 5, 2009)

For those of you who don't know about what ooze bloom does, let me just say that although it's a bit expensive it creates some serious resin glands on your flowers. That being said, I use the entire line up of bloom with the feeding schedule and it all checks at to say the least.


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 5, 2009)

how much did you spend altogeather? Do you have any pictures or a journal?


----------



## mikadodarkside (Aug 6, 2009)

ummm... the only reason they make shit like that... is cause they think stoners are dumb enough to buy it. unless your doing a huge grow... anything organic would go bad by the time you could use it all. 

think first... dont just post.


----------



## zerran elar (Aug 6, 2009)

I believe they do track certain fertilizers, but not this one. You can make bombs outs some of them!


----------



## jberry (Aug 6, 2009)

mikadodarkside said:


> ummm... The only reason they make shit like that... Is cause they think stoners are dumb enough to buy it. Unless your doing a huge grow... Anything organic would go bad by the time you could use it all.
> 
> Think first... Dont just post.


its only good for a hundred gallons, so i highly doubt it would "go bad".


----------



## jberry (Aug 6, 2009)

They arent tracking shit unless you are buying crates of 50 pound bags, and its usually like lawn ferts i believe.

If your buying a few liters it aint shit.

Im gunna be honest here, its probably not worth it but we are all interested in the results.

Are you gunna do a side by side?

Canna boost accelerator is almost as pricey, and it does increase quality quite a bit and speeds up flower enough to take notice. It knocks a week off my flowering time when i use it. But its so much money and it doesnt really increase yield very much at all.

Anyhow let us know how it works!! 
Goodluck!


----------



## jberry (Aug 6, 2009)

they were giving that shit out for free at the hydro expo in s.f. two weeks ago !!
they were the last both to give shit out and people were turnin into savage beasts for the stuff! if i knew how much it costs i would have joined the swarm for sum 

my friend got 4 bottles and i know he doesnt realize how much its worth, im gunna try n get a bottle from him. i'll let you know how it works if i use it.


----------



## mikadodarkside (Aug 6, 2009)

i would love to see someone make a bomb out of organic fertz. hahaha shit would be everywhere... literally.


----------



## growgardenpro (Sep 4, 2009)

I purchased the entire lineup which included ooze bloom obviously, based on their feed schedule. I only started using Ooze bloom in my 5th week of flowering until the 8th week.
Then just regular flush with water/clearing solution and final bloom. The entire thing cost under $700.00 bucks and I got free shipping on it so it turned out great. I highly recommend this product along with the rest of the lineup.

I almost forgot to mention: the lineup in the feed schedule consisted of coco flower a & b, ultra bloom, seafuel, sea minerals, humate, roots, cal-mag, phat, organic sweet, ooze, seaweed, pk, and final bloom. 

- all 1 quart bottles, the two most expensive bottles were phat and ooze but it was well worth it!


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 4, 2009)

By rough math, $700 in nutes would grow me about 2000 plants yeilding maybe 300-500lbs using my methods.. But I only used basic products..


----------



## noone88 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pre Bloom is definitely worth using and the cost is a lot more reasonable. I do have Phat/Ooze, but have not had a chance to use it yet. It is cost prohibitive.

Pre Bloom will result in noticeable preflowers in bud sites by day 7 to 10 of 12/12. I am using E&F and CO2 sealed environment.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 4, 2009)

And I thought that genetics, in conjunction with nitrogen levels determined the flowering response to 12/12.. Silly me..


----------



## jberry (Sep 4, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> And I thought that genetics, in conjunction with nitrogen levels determined the flowering response to 12/12.. Silly me..


a large one time dose of pk when first switching to 12/12 will induce flowering a couple of days sooner than normal. I tried it... It does work, but i wont be doing it again because i think it also stunts growth a little...


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 4, 2009)

Its high N that can stunt flowering.. But high K ratio can reduce yield too, perhaps by facilitating too much N uptake..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 4, 2009)

sounds good! i bet it would work even better if you found womewhere to pay $160 per litre.


seriously? im reminded of field of dreams...if you mark it up, they will buy.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 4, 2009)

Would this stuff be good in FoxFarms soil ammended with truffle compost, mulched $100 bills, and crushed up Faberge Eggs for drainage??


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 4, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Would this stuff be good in FoxFarms soil ammended with truffle compost, mulched $100 bills, and crushed up Faberge Eggs for drainage??



lol
ha
ha
ha
ha yeah probably


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 5, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Would this stuff be good in FoxFarms soil ammended with truffle compost, mulched $100 bills, and crushed up Faberge Eggs for drainage??


----------



## jberry (Sep 5, 2009)

miracle grow is cheap, would you use it? or would you pay more for something better?


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 5, 2009)

I actually don't like Miracle grow.. Every time I've tried it with yielding plants in pots things always went downhill regardless of what I did.. I think most of their products contain too much urea, or perhaps urea contaminated with alot of biuret etc..
I like Shultz's products alot for the most part, and another I used alot of is Plant-Prod.. They're priced roughly the same as MG..
I'll only pay big bucks for a product if I know for a fact that its worth it, and they're not trying to sell me rain.. Most expensive ferts contain too much potassium! That potassium will help your plants stay looking pretty and healthy all the way to the end, but that will actually come at the price of yield.. 
I'll stick with the cheaper, less narcissistic nutrients..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 5, 2009)

but its got a cool name AND a yellow bottle!


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Sep 7, 2009)

Ooze Bloom
Ooze Bloom uses cutting edge technology developed through extensive research and development. Based upon commercial essential oil technology, advanced through research, Agricultural Organics have been able to stimulate the terpenoid production through natural bio stimulants. They combine this with their proprietary combination of triacontanol, rare earth minerals, fulvic acid, vitamins and amino acids. 

Ooze Bloom stimulates secondary metabolites which aid in the synthesis of terpenoids and polyphenolic compounds sometimes described as terpenophenolic compounds or prenylated polyketides. The bio stimulants stimulate geranyl pyrophosphate (GPP), isopentyl pyrophosphate (IPP) and dimethyl allyl pyrophosphate (DPP) which are responsible for the development of essential oils in flowering plants. Results you can see oozing in 5-6 days. 

Ooze Bloom is highly concentrated at a 1:400 dilution ratio, the 1L/1.06qt bottle makes 400L/100G and the 2.5L/2.64qt bottles makes 1,000L/250G. Product ID: NU-MEOBCategory: pH and Nutrient-Organic Nutrients
*Choose Size*1 Liter $99.95
2.5 Liter $186.95

To roughly translate this into "Common English", the result would be:
"This is a bunch of Marketing Bullshit".

But on the other hand, if it's really that good, you're the one that discovered it!


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 7, 2009)

Aww its getting cheaper.. I hope its still good..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 7, 2009)

T.H.Cammo said:


> To roughly translate this into "Common English", the result would be:
> "This is a bunch of Marketing Bullshit".


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 7, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Aww its getting cheaper.. I hope its still good..


they should make the bottle a brighter yellow...id buy some for sure then.


$100 a bottlei dont spend that on my entire lineup of nutes in 4 months



and forgive me if im wrong, but 400:1 isnt that outstanding of a ratio for most bloom boosters. my $30 bottle of gravity mixes at 1ml a gallon...thats 3785.4:1....but it comes in a very plain bottle with less big words on the label, cant possibly be as good.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 7, 2009)

Good point.. Another improvement I'd like to see would be a suffixed Xnnn in the product name (OozeBloom-X220 for instance)..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 7, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Good point.. Another improvement I'd like to see would be a suffixed Xnnn in the product name (OozeBloom-X220 for instance)..


 
OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH.....*scrambles for charge card to order* 


LMFAO


----------



## noone88 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry, I use the following yellow bottles:

Pre Bloom and Roots Bloom for early vegging. Along with Voodoo Juice and Tarantula/Piranha, helps me maintain a perpetual cloning/harvest

I use Ultra Bloom to help initiate flowering. Yes, you can use a bloom enhancer in the first week to trigger the plant to flower, but depending on growing style, it may not be able to handle the extra P and K

I will eventually test out Phat and Ooze, but I agree, it is cost prohibitive. I do triple-tap 3 6x4 E&F trays from one 115 gallon reservoir, so my use of nutrients is a bit more "efficient"

Lastly, they also carry a highly concentrated Sea Minerals which is fairly affordable for the organic folks.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 8, 2009)

my entire nute regimen doesnt cost me $100 dollars in 6 months. hydro 3-part, humic, fulvic, calmag, BM, and Gravity. and you can come take the pepsi challenge any day of the week, my friend.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 8, 2009)

I dont see what the big deal about pricey nutes are. If you have the money, spend it. Talk to independent growers who use thier product. Decide if its right for your marijuana growing specifications, and if they are then its for you. Who cares if people grow with cheap nutes. I pay $30 a quart for mine. Then flora nectar, purple maxx and gravity. Currently Im looking for some bloom enhancers to use on my 19 days in Blue Dream. Maby I'll pick up ooze bloom and the other additives once my harvest comes in. I went out to my care takers garden and saw an 8 ft. tall ocean of colas. Nothing but tops in the entire back yard. But anyway he told me I would see 5 lbs of it next month. 
I dont care if its expensive. Curiosity is whats got me.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 8, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> If you have the money, spend it.


theyre counting on you to feel that way you know. go on, keep thinking you need expensive nutes to grow weed. meanwhile my profit margins soar.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats about the most vaild argument for that side, but the best argument for ours is that if you learn about gardening and how to fertilize in general, then you can atleast match the results you'd get from these 'total package nutrient recipe concoctions'.. I still maintain my belief that the NPK's of almost all of those is too high in N during flowering, and too high in K across the board.. Oddly those are the imbalances that make a plant look really healthy through to harvest, yet diminish their flower production while keeping the plant as resilient as possible against most screw-ups.. Granted I have a suspicious personality, but that seems pretty convenient..
I was getting atleast 60 remarkable grams/sqft using nutes from Crappy Tire and Walmart etc when I was growing in soil.. When I was doing hydro I was getting 60-70g/sqft, but something was lacking as far as the body of the smoke went..


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 9, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I dont see what the big deal about pricey nutes are. If you have the money, spend it. Talk to independent growers who use thier product. Decide if its right for your marijuana growing specifications, and if they are then its for you. Who cares if people grow with cheap nutes. I pay $30 a quart for mine. Then flora nectar, purple maxx and gravity. Currently Im looking for some bloom enhancers to use on my 19 days in Blue Dream. Maby I'll pick up ooze bloom and the other additives once my harvest comes in. I went out to my care takers garden and saw an 8 ft. tall ocean of colas. Nothing but tops in the entire back yard. But anyway he told me I would see 5 lbs of it next month.
> I dont care if its expensive. Curiosity is whats got me.



hows that Massachusetts super skunk


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 9, 2009)

The thing is a bitch to root. Still have the same mother. My care taker has a ma.ss bush in his back yard that he made with the clone I gave him. Its in full flower but it didnt seem like a heavy resinous strain but it still looks dank. I forgot my camera last time I was there but will put photos up of the MA. ss bush up in the growers club thread. Keep an eye out.


----------



## nellyatcha (Sep 9, 2009)

i wouldnt buy it unless its a big op that your doing


----------



## nellyatcha (Sep 9, 2009)

and or got money to blow like that as well


----------



## rplite (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey, I just purchaced the whole line. it is not fertilizer. it seems to be steroids hormones and amino acids. they target 6 phases of growth. Almost $600 all together. At this price they better work.
I'll post on results.
But, I'm expecting Incredible Hulk buds
that hit like Barry Bonds.

"Roots bloom" triggers root development

"Pre bloom" triggers branch and nodes

"Ultra bloom" triggers flowering

"Phat bloom" triggers flower growth

"Ooze bloom" trigger THC development

"Final bloom" is triggers final growth and ripening


----------



## tea tree (Oct 22, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Its high N that can stunt flowering.. But high K ratio can reduce yield too, perhaps by facilitating too much N uptake..


 
good advice. I never new that high K would lower yeild. got to read more there. so reps+


----------



## JimmyPot (Oct 22, 2009)

Damn I thought my A.N organic gear was high


----------

